# Sauteed Crab Meat



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Sauteed Crab Meat

1/4 cup (1/2 stick) butter 
3/4 cup chopped green onions with tops 
1/2 lb. fresh mushrooms, sliced 
1 lb. fresh lump crab meat, drained and flaked 
1/4 cup cream sherry 
Parsley and lemon wedges for garnish 

In a large skillet over medium gas heat, melt the butter. Add onions and mushrooms and cook, 
stirring until tender, about 5 minutes. Add crab meat and sherry and cook, stirring until heated 
through, about 2-3 minutes. Garnish with parsley and lemon wedges. If desired, serve over rice or 
toast points. Serves 4.


----------

